# Doxycycline



## mz_tee (Dec 23, 2006)

Hi everyone, I've recently went to the dermatologist and was prescribed *doxycycline *pills and *clindatech* topical lotion. I've been using it for 1 week now and havent seen any results. However I do get some pimples coming out, is that normal while taking the pills?? And also if you do take these, can you please tell me what your experiences are with it and whether its good or bad. Thankyou!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 24, 2006)

so, this is an acne medication? if it is, it's probably a type of exfoliant which will bring existing congestion to the service until it's gone. it takes more than a week to cure acne.


----------



## MissMisah (Jan 9, 2007)

my derm put me on doxycycline, duwac in the morning, tazorac at night. iono which of it did it...or if all of it did --- but its DEFINITELY cleared my skin!!!! i used to break out --not enough to call it acne -- but enough to 1) be noticeable and 2) be PAINFUL! 


but be careful cuz doxycycline is an antibiotic. if u dont take it properly, ur body will create an immunity to it --- hopefully mine hasnt cuz im pretty bad at taking it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





she switched me to the same lotion ur using...but i havent filled it yet. hehe


----------



## adorkable (Jan 12, 2007)

I am on that right now along with a face wash and topical, all of which I have been using for about three months now with little results. I have an appointment on Tuesday and will probably be switched to something different. My dermatologist wants to put me on accutane, but my husband and I are trying to get pregnant, so that's a no go. From what I was told about doxycycline, it can take about two months or so to really see results, but everyone is different. :/


----------



## Marci (Jan 14, 2007)

while the oral meds take some time to get the right combo and get in your system and working...definately worth it! My sister developed mild acne at college and she immediately went to a dermatologist and now years later (still on the meds) has gorgeous airbrushed skin!!


----------

